# Best Pricing for 65VT50



## highendallday (May 11, 2012)

What is the best pricing for the VT50 anyone has found so far. I need a tv to put in my loft area. I have been quoted a price, I just want to make sure that if anybody has found a better price that I go with them. 

Thanx Guys


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

highendallday said:


> What is the best pricing for the VT50 anyone has found so far. I need a tv to put in my loft area. I have been quoted a price, I just want to make sure that if anybody has found a better price that I go with them.
> 
> Thanx Guys


Hello,
That is a fantastic Plasma that you are considering. Given the substantial weight of the TV, you really might want to consider finding it within driving/delivery distance. As Plasmas use a Glass Screen and the weight of a 65 inch Panel, you both risk Shipping Damage and many of the Websites that offer the lowest pricing have the most expensive Shipping Costs which again will be quite high on the 65VT50. The price difference locally might not be as bad as you think. Especially if you tell them you are considering purchasing it Online.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## highendallday (May 11, 2012)

Hey jungle jack I got the price I wanted for the VT50... this site is awesome with the wealth of information that there is available on here...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

highendallday said:


> Hey jungle jack I got the price I wanted for the VT50... this site is awesome with the wealth of information that there is available on here...


Congrats amigo. That really is an awesome TV. If you feel comfortable doing so, please let us know what kind of deal you got. Unlike AVS and many other Forums, we encourage our Members to share when they find huge discounts. As we do not have a Storefront, we are not trying to sell you anything which cannot be said for most other AV Forums. This is a big reason why they do not allow discussion below MSRP. And sometimes due to protecting their Sponsors, but mostly due to Storefronts.


----------



## highendallday (May 11, 2012)

I got the tv for 3399.99 from that dude I was telling you about in my email to ya...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow. That is truly an excellent deal on a fantastic Panel. Congrats and may it bring you many years of happiness.


----------

